# Major Gloat- Stratos CO-230



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I attended the American Association of Woodturning symposium in Atlanta this weekend.

I got to meet up with several old friends and meet a few new ones, see several demonstrations by famous and infamous woodturners, see all the new gadgets in the trade show, and ogle all the impressive woodturner talent in the instant gallery.

And to cap it all off, I won this lathe in a drawing at Johannes Michelson's booth today. You may know him as the hat turner from Vermont. 
Anyway, I was eating lunch and this call came in on the cell from Vermont, and I blew it off thinking it was another telemarketer… But then later I listened to the voicemail; "Congratulations James, you've won the lathe at our booth…" I could hardly believe it… Wow! How cool is that?

It's a Stratos CO-230. It's got an 20" swing, (I think), and a 27" Center to Center bed (I may have to get an extension if I make any more table legs).

But I'm looking forward to getting it set up in the shop and doing a review on it…

A big thanks to Johannes Michelson and Stratos (or Colt & Riss?).

Anyway… wow. Still excited!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations Underdog, and may it serve you well for years.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Well that will get you a big ol' *YOU SUCK! 
*

*CONGRATS !*


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll be sure to do a review on it. I'm sure the manufacturer and importer will appreciate it. Already there are advantages to it over my Jet 1642….
Besides the obvious swing difference (20" VS 16"), the controls are on a magnetic base so that it can be put anywhere and not just stuck on the headstock.
One of the downsides is that the bed is much shorter than my Jet. For a spindle turner that's a negative…


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations Underdog hope it serves you well! First time have seen this lathe so will be looking forward to your review.

Could not find much info on this version, specs or where sold so appreciate any info.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats on the new lathe!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

SAAAA WEEEEET

Oh, and you suck.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

The only information I can find on these lathes is on some fellows website here:
http://www.hopewoodturning.co.uk/lathes_31.html


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Sold off my Jet 1642 to a friend, got a space cleared out, and I'm waiting with 'bated breath..

The new lathe gets here tomorrow or Friday. Just in time for the 4th weekend! Whoo!


----------

